# Look what I disturbed in my garden today



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

I was sorting out my greenhouse this afternoon and unfortunately disturbed Mr Toad, then when planting out some Foxgloves I disturbed Mr Frog too.

Any ideas as to the species of frog please ?


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

Common toad (Bufo bufo) and common frog (Rana temporaria)


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Great pics


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Renfield said:


> I was sorting out my greenhouse this afternoon and unfortunately disturbed Mr Toad, then when planting out some Foxgloves I disturbed Mr Frog too.
> 
> Any ideas as to the species of frog please ?
> 
> ...


That is one fat frog!! Slugs must be on the endangered list in your garden:lol2:


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

Thanks for the comments.

To be honest I've only ever seen about 2 or 3 slugs since living here from Feb this year, and there are not many snails here either.


----------



## kemist (Jan 25, 2009)

I haven't seen a slug or snail for months neither have the neighbours but we did rescue a huge fat toad from the strimmer a few months ago.


----------



## Chromisca (Sep 28, 2010)

kemist said:


> I haven't seen a slug or snail for months neither have the neighbours but we did rescue a huge fat toad from the strimmer a few months ago.


Come to think of it, neither have I. Must have some fat frogs/toads in the garden!


----------



## kemist (Jan 25, 2009)

the woman who sold us the house said there was a toad that had taken steriods somewhere in the garden but we weren't sure if it was still around


----------



## delta (Jun 26, 2009)

jst been told am weird for thinking the frog looks cute lol


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow!

Someones had a good feed!


----------

